# قرب قرب وضع إعلانك القديم هنا



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة الموضوع مستوحاه من تعليقاتكم في موضوعات الصور التاريخية
وفكرته عبارة عن أن كل واحد يلقى إعلان قديم جداً يضعه هنا





____________________________________
وهذه أول إعلانات اضعها ليكم هنا
وتعتبر ذكريات قديمة للي يحب يشوف الإعلانات القديمة
وكل اللي عايزين نعمله هو موضوع مجمع عن الإعلانات القديمة جداً لتكون ذكرى






































​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة حلوة أوى​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههه
دحكني الأعلان دا

بيقولك أطلبوه بألحاح من جميع المحلات
يعني نفض نلح ع البياع 
شاي زوزو والنبي يا عمو والنبي يا عمو شاي زوزو والنبي زوزو يا عمو 
الألحاح فى طلب السلعه هههههههه حلوه



*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*الآعلان دة بتاع أية يا أجمل أخ حولو ؟*
:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الآعلان دة بتاع أية يا أجمل أخ حولو ؟*
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده إعلان عن شاي بنتليز
وآخرة ليز يعني بليز ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده إعلان عن شاي بنتليز
> وآخرة ليز يعني بليز ههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



*كنت بأحسب حشيش​*


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كنت بأحسب حشيش​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش للدرجة دية مش كان حد يعرف الحشيش في الوقت ده
يعرفوا نجيل الجنينة... ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*لراغبات السمنة ها 

واخدين بالكم ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش للدرجة دية مش كان حد يعرف الحشيش في الوقت ده
> يعرفوا نجيل الجنينة... ههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*يااارااااااااااااااجل ؟؟؟
لا مش للدرجة يعنى أن أباهتنا مالهمش فى الكيف 
تؤ تؤ تؤ ...أزعل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لراغبات السمنة ها
> 
> واخدين بالكم ؟*


*لا أنا أخدت بالى بس من الصيف وع البلاج
شعب مُنفلت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*فكره وموضوع جميل جدا شكرااا*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يااارااااااااااااااجل ؟؟؟
> لا مش للدرجة يعنى أن أباهتنا مالهمش فى الكيف
> تؤ تؤ تؤ ...أزعل
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه كل واحد يرجع لأبوه ويطقس عن الموضوع ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولو حد عرف حاجة مايخبيش
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكره وموضوع جميل جدا شكرااا*​



ربنا يخليك يا جميل ووجودك فيه هي أورع ما حدث
ربنا يخليك ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح لا يزول آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2013)

اللى نفسى اعرفه انت بتجيب الحاجات دى منين 
فكره حلوه اكيد 
بس قولى ههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> اللى نفسى اعرفه انت بتجيب الحاجات دى منين
> فكره حلوه اكيد
> بس قولى ههههههههههه
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دية أسرار عوائلية مش نقدر نفشيها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ونحط شوية إعلانات تاني




























































​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بقا الاعلان دا ضحكني اووي

يعني انا اروح للراجل اقوله اديني ريحة صفية زغلول
ولو مثلا قالي خلصت
اقوله طب هات ريحة سعد زغلول
اهو اي زغلول اتفيح بيه وخلاص:new6::new6:

لا وكمان اما حد يشم ريحتي 
يقولي اااااااااااااالله ريحتك زغلول:t33:

موضوع خطشير اوي يااستاذي
هدور علي اي اعلان قدتشم واجي:love34:
​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا بقا الاعلان دا ضحكني اووي
> 
> يعني انا اروح للراجل اقوله اديني ريحة صفية زغلول
> ولو مثلا قالي خلصت
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب الزمة مش ريحة صفية زغلول احسن من ريحة 
عبد العال وحصب الله أزواج رايا وتيتة سكينة
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*الصلاة ع الزين ...الصلاة ع الزين 
ياورد مفتح ع الخدين
جبتى الجمال دة ياحلوة منين ؟
البركة فى ريرى ياضى العين البركة فى ريرى 
ريري
أجرى بسرعة يا واد ياحسين ..شوف لنا ريرى بيتباع فين 
هات لنا منه باكو وأتنين 

[YOUTUBE]wh_de5XIxZQ[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*شعب منفلت 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*








​


----------



## tamav maria (27 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الصلاة ع الزين ...الصلاة ع الزين
> ياورد مفتح ع الخدين
> جبتى الجمال دة ياحلوة منين ؟
> البركة فى ريرى ياضى العين البركة فى ريرى
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
ويطلع ايه ريري ده
اكل ولا لبس يعني
يعني معقول ها نشتري منه اتنين من غير ما نعرف هو ايه بالظبط  يمكن يكون عب عال
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (27 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ويطلع ايه ريري ده
> اكل ولا لبس يعني
> يعني معقول ها نشتري منه اتنين من غير ما نعرف هو ايه بالظبط  يمكن يكون عب عال
> ههههههههههههههه




علي ما أتذكر انه اكل أطفال زي السريلاك كدة


----------



## sparrow (27 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وفكرته مميزة 
شكرا لتعبك ا/ ايمن  ,, متابعه معاكم


----------



## tamav maria (27 نوفمبر 2013)

شوفوا الفرق بين الصبوحه زمان ودلوقتي 







​


----------



## aymonded (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*ايه الإعلان الصباحي ده احنا ناقصين رعب هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> شوفوا الفرق بين الصبوحه زمان ودلوقتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 يا شين الكبر.. هي الفنانه الوحيده القديمه اللي 
ممكن اسمع اغانيها 
.. عسى الله يلطف بها


----------



## aymonded (27 نوفمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا شين الكبر.. هي الفنانه الوحيده القديمه اللي
> ممكن اسمع اغانيها
> .. عسى الله يلطف بها



آمين يا رب
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


>





aymonded قال:


> ​





aymonded قال:


> ​





aymonded قال:


> نصابه نعمه ههههه
> اشلون الصابون يطيل عمر الملابس​





aymonded قال:


> ​





aymonded قال:


> ​





aymonded قال:


> ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا بقا الاعلان دا ضحكني اووي
> 
> يعني انا اروح للراجل اقوله اديني ريحة صفية زغلول
> ولو مثلا قالي خلصت
> ...


اجل رائحة صفيه
كانو  ابرياء الحين لو تجيب ازكى عطر وتحط عليه
 صورة المراه ذي لايمكن احد يشتري ولو تجيب 
وحده بنص هدوم وتحط صورتها على العطر ينباع بسرعه


----------



## aymonded (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه لا يا أخت هيفاء
لا تظلمي صفية ولا الصابون
العيب كان في التغليف
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------

